# Magazine loader puts dents in casings



## SRS (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, Just bought a Ruger P95. My first handgun by the way, and I love it so far. 
But the magazine loader they gave me puts small dents in the 9mm Casings(Winchester White Box). Are these still safe to shoot? Its not very noticeable but the dents are there.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Stop using it and get the Uplula mag loader maglula Ltd. - The world's #1 magazine loaders and unloaders !




It says 9mm to 45. It will do 380 or 9mm short and would venture the guess to say it will do 10mm and better depending on the size of the mag.

Sorry about that. Didn't see the question about the casings. But it has already been answered.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My thumb hasn't bent a cartridge yet and I didn't have to pay extra for it..


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Uplula Mag Loader. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SRS said:


> ...[T]he magazine loader they gave me puts small dents in the 9mm Casings(Winchester White Box). Are these still safe to shoot?...


Yes, they're safe to shoot.
Small dents in the brass case will not affect any function, as long as the dented case will chamber.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 to the above.

Winchester brass is a little thinner and this is not uncommon. Also, if the mags are new, they will get better (meaning easier to load) with more usage.


----------

